

Thoughts on our Failed MotoBox Kickstarter - mojoe
http://situationundercontrol.com/

======
andyidsinga
you got a few backers - thats better than I can say about many things I've
worked on over the years - so cheers to that!

question is: "have you tried turning if off and on again" :)

..I've heard rebooting a campaign is a totally reasonable thing to do. Maybe
reboot after a little more work and some beta testers play with it?

